

Show HN: MobileMyForm, Turn Your Paper Forms into a Native Mobile App - jwalstrom
http://www.mobilemyform.com

======
jwalstrom
We built this new service using our PushForms platform for people who want a
hands off approach.

MobileMyForm turns your paper forms into a native mobile app. Just send us a
copy of your form or describe the data you need collected, you can add
additional fields like photos, barcode scanning, GPS location to your forms
unlike paper. Within 3 days your App will be completed.

